# cinny and her new years day chick



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok with the calculation i discovered that if cinny,s last egg is fertile it will hatch new years day wich will mean i should have a new years day baby now calm down kim don,t get to excited i also thought of sparkles since her and streth did mate i did leave the box up and since i now have fake eggs i will let her lay the eggs then replace them with fake eggs after she has finished laying and adopt them out to cinny as cinny started on the 5th and sparkles the 8th between both there are like 7 eggs 5 are fertile the first is due to hatch on the 26th but if sparkles lays as many as last time then we can expect 2 more eggs from her but i think cinny is done laying with 4 but time will tell


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oooooooo more babies!!!! thats a good idea about the fake eggs...looks like cinny will have her wings full!! well if they are all fertile....is it cinny and snowball still?? u should hopefully get some lutino girls then!! and goodness knows what else...u'll be busy soon!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes it is and lutinos from stretch as he is grey split to x1 lutino to x2 cinnamon


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

Motherearl
Father:Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon}

male offspring:
50% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
50% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Lutino
50% Cinnamon




Mother:Cinnamon Pearl
Father:Lutino

male offspring:
100% Grey Split To {X1: Lutino} {X2: Cinnamon Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Lutino


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

maybe u will get a cinnamon this time!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i hope so if so i bet you it will be sold as soon as i no


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh yeah?? someone looking for a cinnamon?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea i wonder who someone from australia


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol hmmmm maybe i know them??? lol....i do really want a cinnamon....have to wait and see what pops out!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol i do have a good memory


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

well i was hoping one of these 3 would be but we got our precious Skittles instead!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes he is precious i have to agree since mike did a wing trimming he is so tame he will sit on my shoulder for the longest time but small fry boy he is going to be ready before skittles he is fully weaned as we speak he don,t take no food from mom or dad and just today he has started to drink he is perching flying just needs to start to climb


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow thats awesome....he's making up for lost time!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i still want to keep him for a bit since he had a slow start


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i candled all eggs 3 are fertile and looks like 4 will be as well


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

excellent...crossing my fingers and toes! when is the first due to hatch?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

december 26th 2008


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ooo a boxing day baby!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you got that right you need to look at NOT A HAPPY CAMPER


----------

